# Webserver - E-mails wurden nicht versandt



## Tomatenmark (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute

Ich hab bereits gegoogelt, jedoch finde ich stets nur Leute mit dem Problem, dass ihre e-mails nicht ankommen bzw. nichts das direkt mit meinem Problem zu tun hat.

Ich habe nun seit ca. 2 Jahren einen Webserver aufgesetzt und er funktionierte wunderbar und einwandfrei (hab mich da auch viel und lange ingelesen). Das Thema Mailserver und Co hab ich dann eher aus dem Internet und verwende zum Versand von E-mails postfix, das eigentlich auch gut funktioniert.

Vor kurzem teilte  mir ein Kollege mit, er habe eine Registrierungse-mail immer noch nicht erhalten, also versuchte ich der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen.
Ich sah ein wenig nach und siehe da nach kurzer Zeit fand ich im E-mail Eingang des root Users haufenweise E-mails, die Auskunft über nicht versendete Nachrichten präsentierten, von denen ich glaubte, dass sie bereits bei den Empfängern seien.

Ich weiß es klingt dumm und ihr könnt nicht in eine Glaskugel blicken, aber es ist sehr wichtig für mich, dass dieses Problem behoben ist, da ich morgen eine wichtige Rundmail senden muss. Postfix Buch ist bereits bestellt, aber bis das ankommt 

Was müsste ich euch denn für Dateien geben, damit ihr mir da am besten helfen könnt ? Ich komm selbst einfach wirklich nicht drauf. main.cf ?

In der E-mail steht:

```
This is the mail system at host *meineAdresse*.de.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

                   The mail system

<**emailadresse**>: **host**[131.130.*.***] said:
    550 unknown user/Adresse existiert nicht <**emailadresse**> (in
    reply to RCPT TO command)
```

Versendet wird sie von: MAILER-DAEMON@*meineDomain*.de


Vielen dank im vorraus Mark


----------



## Enumerator (13. Dezember 2008)

Was steht in Deiner Postfix Config?
Speziell unter mydomain und myhostname?


----------



## Tomatenmark (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Enumerator

Meine main.cf sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file=/etc/ssl/certs/ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem
smtpd_tls_key_file=/etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key
smtpd_use_tls=yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = ferienwohnungen-diana.at
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = ferienwohnungen-diana.at, www.ferienwohnungen-diana.at, localhost.ferienwohnungen-diana.at, localhost
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 78.46.43.170/24 127.0.0.0/8
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all

virtual_alias_domains = 
virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/vms-forwardings.cf mysql:/etc/postfix/vms-email2email.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/vms-domains.cf

virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/vms-mailboxes.cf

virtual_mailbox_base = /home/vmail

virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_use_tls = yes

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert

smtpd_tls_key_file = \\/etc/postfix/smtpd.key
```

Kann nur ich mydomain nicht finden oder fehlt das bei mir ? 
Was bewirkt mydomain denn ?


----------



## Enumerator (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi!
Also als erstes fällt mir auf, dass du unter *myorigin *eigentlich etwas stehen haben müsstest wie: 
	
	
	



```
myorigin = $myhostname
myorigin = $mydomain
```
 Wobei ersteres die Standardeinstellung ist und letzeres bei dir ja "fehlt". *mydomain *ist üblicherweise auch mit Standard versehen, nähmlich dem Wert von *myhostname *minus allem was bis zum ersten dot/Punkt steht. Deine aktuelle Config wird behandelt wie als stünde da:
	
	
	



```
mydomain = at
```
...
Wie dem auch sei, probiers mal mit den entsprechenden Änderungen 
	
	
	



```
myorigin = $myhostname
mydomain = $myhostname
```
 - wenn das nicht t, lass uns noch mal schauen. Noch ein Tip: Besuch' mal http://www.postfix.org/basic.html.

Greetz
Enum


----------



## Tomatenmark (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Vielen dank vorerst für deine Hilfe.
Weiß leider noch nicht, ob ich in nächster Zeit dazu komm das zu testen, aber ich bedanke mich schon mal recht herzlich und melde mich sobald ich das testen konnte, könnte aber noch bis zum Wochenende dauern.


----------

